# Brownie Cobbler (W. Debord . . . )



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I remember a long time ago there was a discussion about items that your clients loved -- Wendy mentioned that her clients absolutely loved her brownie cobbler. Is this a recipe that you can share, Wendy?
My mother was just saying yesterday that she always remembered making fruit cobblers for us when we were little and I thought I'd surprise her with a chocolate one.
Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Bakerbebe,

I attempted to private message you, then e-mail you but the first isn't set up and the second is blocked. I'm not into posting recipes online right now I'd rather respond off site. 

I feel a little ripped off as I read at other sites the amazing number of people that lurk and take info.....I suppose I shouldn't, but I've seen a several posts at other sites that bothered me.

Wendy


P.S.

To everyone here:

I'm wondering if anyone else has had these thoughts? I know when I began posting years ago I was very nieve. I do come online to help and be helped but I used to think I had some sort of relationship to the people that responded and posted. 

I have nothing against inocent lurkers trying to learn but people who slam and steal or in return only respond to requests thru private e-mails really bother my sense of fairness and open giving. This makes me feel sort of spyed upon when I offer up recipes online. I gladly offer my recipes to my freinds here but right now I'm feeling wierd about this issue.

I'd be happy to hear others thoughts on this and perhap it will bring me back to how I once felt.???


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I believe in sharing, that is what these sites are for. There will always be wierd people out there who will say and do stupid stuff. I only have one recipe that I have "invented" to my knowledge. I would be nowhere had I not gotten my recipes from other people, either from cookbooks, on line, magazines, or personal friends. Although, I know what you mean about those who take and never give back or have off handed remarks but I choose to ignore them because I can't be that way. There will always be lurkers- this is the internet.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Hi Wendy

I don't have the options set up for private messages or emails because a wierd guy from this site was asking me all kind of strange questions -- freaked me out!

If you don't mind sending me the recipe through email -- I'll just go ahead and post my address -- [email protected]

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Wendy, I hope you won't retreat -- your recipes and hints and tips are ones that I always look for eagerly! I suppose, though, that I can't really talk; not making a living from this, and with most of my recipes derived (however distantly) from books, I'm really not in your league. (And I admit, when I saw the header, I leapt into the post with excitement, because I too remember your post about the Brownie Cobbler, and my intense yearning for a recipe.)

Personally, I try not to worry about creeps; it's like being at a party, I suppose, and talking to your friends without worrying about other jerks who might be listening. I guess I haven't had many negative experiences, though.

Anyway, I don't know you at all, except here, but your warm and friendly "voice" is always a pleasure to encounter.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I don't mind sharing at all -- because, like Anna W, most of the recipes I use came from someone else. When I DO pass along something I've "created," it's basically a list of ingredients and a method, no real measurements. Not so much because I want to protect my work, but just because I didn't measure in the first place. When I write my cookbooks (yeah, RIGHT  ) THAT's when I'll worry.

An anecdote: when I was doing pastry, I had to make a frozen pistachio nougatine that was plated very specifically. I learned it from the previous pastry chef, who learned it from our exec chef. One day I opened _Gourmet_ mag, and THERE IT WAS! As made -- identically -- by someone else, at another place. Now, long ago he had also worked at the same restaurant where MY chef had worked. Who invented it? And who "stole" it? No one was actually claiming credit for it, so who cares?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ok, you caught my eye. 
What are you all talking about? I usually post recipes in e-mail or PM because I can list and explain better and I usually don't have the recipe right off. I'm always lurking and stealing where ever possible, I hope your not talking about me.
Wendy, I have always had a policy for strangers, to just give weights and ingredients. This way I figure if a person is knowledgeable enought to figure what goes where and knows method and proceedure they can use the formula. If I get an intelligent question about the M&P I respond. I can't tell you how many times my formula book has been taken, who cares, and sometimes I intentionally don't put ingredients in prep order. 

And Anna! now I just have to have the formula you created!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Panini I'm DEFINATELY not talking about you I always am honest and straight up front with you! Even when I think you've gone too far (some of use know what I mean)....you'll never offend me I know your a very good person with a heart of gold.

I do like your way Jeff, that does make sense just posting ingredients & weights. O.k. hopefully everyone will understand, specificly the regulars here please pm me if you ever need method, to heck with lurkers.

I have to look in my file bakerbebe, I'll be back.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks, Wendy for checking your files. Sounds like I'm not the only one who is interested in the recipe!
I understand what you mean about lurkers -- I hope I never come across that way. I post ocassionally, often to ask a question -- I don't have as much to contribute because I am not nearly in the league that most of you are in. I am experienced in baking as a hobby, but definately not a profession. I appreciate all of the tips I get from all of you!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Sometimes I do feel that way too Wendy, but I do agree with Anna and Panini. I remember working with a fellow baker who used to padlock his notebook and hide his recipes --- he never wanted to share yet he always asked me for my cookie recipes and such(what a jerk). It's usually people like that who bug me. Until I met this wonderful master pastry chef that showed me that a recipe is a recipe, what you do with it is what counts and in the sharing there is also the learning. So whenever possible I do try and help out when I can. The only exception would be if I'm honing some of my recipes for my future business.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

W,
I believe in sharing as well. So, does this mean we can only PM people recipes instead of posting it.
I just sent Isaac 2 recipes, because he PM'd me. And I was happy to oblige. Now is everybody going to get paranoid?
I agree with Panini as well. When you post a formula without the procedures, they can't figure it out.
Are you implying about those sugar**** people?
My opinion is don't bring them over here.
And like Suzanne, most of the recipes I've tried are from someone else. Like Angrychef, thanks to you, and your contributions. And I wanted to add..Angry I have tried adding the added secret ingredient to my recipe. It helps. Made my cake super moist. Thanks again Angrychef.
WDeBord, I've always enjoyed your info too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wendy,

Don't think that all those wonderful boards all over cyber space have been create to give people a meeting place. 

Most, if not all, have claim, you have to read the fine print when you join, that anything and everything you post become their propriety. A nice way for them to get a constant flow of recipes for free.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I still do feel confused. I do understand Angry.....and others. After all I come to recieve too and greatly appreciate the knowledge you all have shared with me and strongly want to contribute.

Your pretty hot Spoons. But I remember Anna asking who you were there and you didn't want to disclose that.......? The pink thing blows my mind. I don't understand why everything is done thru e-mails and your supposed to line up and beg to be on the list. It seems to me posting the info. once would be easier then e-mailing 25 people.........

I'm not paranoid, I'm more then happy to share with my friends. But just as I have the right not to respond to someone demanding a recipe or info. I'd like some kind of right to protect my knowledge from people I'd rather not hand my hard work to. Just as when you take on new assistants, because they are there doesn't mean the first day on the job they should be handed your lifes work. You hand them your knowledge as you build a link between you and them..........no?

I'm not making a stand away from helping....just wish I could have some control....

Chocolate Brownie Cobbler:

2 c. butter
10 oz. semi sweet
4 c. sugar
8 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1 2/3 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
2 1/2 c. chopped nuts


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Angrychef ~ I agree that a recipe is just a recipe -- that what you do with it makes it a great one (or not so great). I have spent years finding the perfect brownie recipes, lemon bars, cookies, cakes, breads, etc. and have experimented until I get the perfect taste and texture. Sometimes friends ask for the recipe and then complain that it doesn't come out like mine -- it is because they haven't searched out tips on how to be a good baker (I haven't been professionally trained, but have learned through reading books and magazines, TV shows, websites, etc) -- and often they over-mix, over-bake, don't measure correctly, etc. I definately don't mind passing on my recipes and tips to friends, but then again baking is a hobby for me and not a way of making a living.

Thanks Wendy for posting the recipe -- I appreciate it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Everyone has something to share, everyone has the right to post it as they see fit! This is part of why I keep coming back each day for another heaping helping to see what is posted, shared, discussed..........

Keep the conversations going!:bounce: 


gonna make some chocolate bread pudding with drunken bing cherries this weekend. 

yum.

love the idea of chocolate cobbler too!


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Wendy, you have every right to not make your personal recipes public. And you have control by simply not discussing in public those recipes that you are not willing to divulge. That will protect you from being put on the spot.

As I am not lusting after chocolate brownie cobbler, consider these disinterested remarks:

1. I think Isa makes the most important point when she points out that posting something online may give the host site copyright on the posted material. Can we get a clarification of this about this site? 

2. Copyright issues aside, anything on the web is potentially accessible through a google search. This may account for why some people do not use their own names and post no identifying information about themselves in the Members' section. It may be because they are (like me) categorically opposed to the loss of privacy we are subject to in our modern era. Or, I acknowledge, it may even be someone who is out to skim off easily what someone else has learned through hard work much like the students here who want others to do their research. 

Each of us must decide individually when sharing in a common, cumulative community of knowledge veers off into parasitism and/or theft. I can't recall now who exactly coined the phrase, "on the shoulder of giants." Newton? or someone who stood on his shoulders? 

3. Anyone has a right to simply say, that's a recipe I'm not yet willing to share. For whatever reason.

4. For my part, I'm much more concerned with the learning about techniques and basic ratios than I am the specific ingredients for most dishes (perhaps somewhat less so for baking). Once I've made a dish (and sometimes before) I will vary the ingredients, flavorings, etc. 

3. I totally agree with Anna W and others who point out that with only the rarest exceptions, we're all using someone else's recipes, adaptions at best. 

And it must be said that some people put a lot of research into finding different ways to make or present foods. I recall seeing many recipes where the person offering them says they're adaptations of medieval, Elizabethan, or a traditional Ligurian housewifes version of this or that. But I acknowledge that one could argue such research is just a way of stealing from the dead.

I respect people who seek out new ways of doing things whether they get their inspiration from an ancient "receipt," from W. DeBord, or from Adria - as long as they acknowledge the source. Except for a few "aberrant" types, most people are happy to point out they're trying a new recipe they found in such and such a cookbook. I don't see anything different (from a pride of accomplishment pov) between saying the best stew I ever made came from a Wolfert recipe or saying it was an old family recipe.

It could be that in the more cut-throat reaches of high level chef-ing they may strive to hide sources. Many chefs publish even their signature recipes not only in books which they sell, but also on line. Raymond Blanc has a website full of recipes on line, for example.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Wow -- I had no idea that a recipe request would create such a stir!! I understand how everyone feels, and when I asked Wendy for the recipe -- I would have been totally cool with it if she would have declined my request. That is why I asked her if it was a recipe she could share (I wasn't sure if it was a recipe that she created or not -- but regardless, she has the right to keep her recipes confidential if she wishes).

Anyways, thanks again Wendy for sharing the recipe. 

M Brown -- I am in the mood for chocolate and cherries, too. I thought that mixing cherries with the brownie cobbler sounded good -- or maybe piling strawberries and whipped cream on top of the cobbler after baking . . .


----------

